# Will it work with a "regular" Premiere?



## ScottE22 (Sep 19, 2003)

I have looked high and low, but I haven't seen a straight answer to this question... Will the Stream work with a regular, vanilla Premiere?

The site (screen grab attached) says "4-Tuner" but then lists the regular Premiere in the list. But it also lists as compatible other TiVos that have the Stream "built-in" so I don't know what to make of it.


----------



## lgnad (Feb 14, 2013)

Yes, it will work with any model Premiere or Roamio


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Works with Mini too.


----------



## ScottE22 (Sep 19, 2003)

Awesome! Thanks for the clarification. I've been doing a lot of traveling lately and found myself wishing I could bring along some TiVo'd episodes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eboydog (Mar 24, 2006)

It works with the 2 tuner Premieres BUT you need at least one other 4+ tuner TiVo on your network to act as a primary host or anchor don't you? That is how I understand such, feel free to prove me wrong.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Yes, you are wrong. You are thinking of the Mini.


----------



## Austin Bike (Feb 9, 2003)

Yep, works fine with my 2 tuner premiere


----------

